# Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??



## dicke110 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo...Ich habe mir heute im Gartenmarkt Tausenblatt gekauft....Wie soll ich es in den Teich "pflanzen" ohne, dass es sih so vermehrt??


----------



## nico1985 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

hi, ich habe nicht so die große ahnung von Pflanzen aber ich denke es ist total egal wo du es ein pflanzt, weil wenn es wächst dann ziehmlich schnell!!! Aus Aquarium erfahrung weiß ich nur es braucht nur oben an der teichoberfläche schwimmen und es wächst rucki zucki!!! aber wenn du zuviel davon hast kannst du es mir schicken!!!!!!

gruß nico


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

Hi.

Kieselstein + Schnippsgummi. Beides mit dem Tausendblatt verbinden und an gewünschter Stelle das Bündel Tausendblatt langsam ins Wasser gleiten lassen. 
Fkt. tadellos.


----------



## dicke110 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

Oh danke für die Hilfe aber was ist schnippsgummi???


----------



## elkop (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

a gummiringal


----------



## dicke110 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

ein Gummiband?? .....


----------



## T.I. (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

Genau.


----------



## dicke110 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

ah ok wieso nicht gleich so einfach gesagt Nun verlieren wir i-wie wasser aus dem teich *heul*.......Vor allem aus heiterem Himmel, wie kann das sein?


----------



## nico1985 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

mach mal fotos vom teich! wenn ja bei euch die lezten tage warm war und die sonne geschien hat ist das ganz normal, sogar nachts verliert der teich wasser. tags über ist es war 24 grad da wird der teich aufgeheizt und nachts ist es in letzder zeit so bei 5-7 grad kalt und dann verdunstet auch viel wasser!!! 
gruß nico


----------



## bodo61 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*



nico1985 schrieb:


> mach mal fotos vom teich! wenn ja bei euch die lezten tage warm war und die sonne geschien hat ist das ganz normal, sogar nachts verliert der teich wasser. tags über ist es war 24 grad da wird der teich aufgeheizt und nachts ist es in letzder zeit so bei 5-7 grad kalt und dann verdunstet auch viel wasser!!!
> gruß nico




Aha, und warum verdunstet nachts Wasser, wenn die Lufttemperatur unter der des Wassers liegt??????


----------



## nico1985 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

wenn du mal nachts an den teich gehst siehst du das wasser dampfen!! aber nur wenn die luft kalt und das wasser warm ist!!ob das viel wasser ist kann ich dir  nicht sagen!!

gruß nico


----------



## dicke110 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

ok das geht los mit den fotos...kann ich sie dir per email schicken??Bin leider zu blöd sie hineinzustellen, trotz mehrfachen erklären ...Also so wirklich wr ist es nicht so 19 Grad etwa aber garkeine sonne und es ist ziemlich viel waser raus....Ich war vor einiger zeit mal im teich so ca 2-3 wochen her evtl dadurch ein loch drin aber wieso mekrt man es erst jetzt??


----------



## dicke110 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

also nun ist schon wieder ca 5 cm weniger wasser drin :-(...Hilfe und nun???


----------



## bodo61 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

Kannst du eigentlich nur warten bis es nicht mehr sinkt. Dann ringsrum die Folie säubern und gründlich absuchen. Wenn du die Stelle hast, noch ein paar Zentimeter absenken, mit PVC Reiniger sauber machen und Flicken drauf.


----------



## dicke110 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

hmm also meins du wir haben ein loch drin??hätte auch bilder, wie gesagt kann sie nur nicht einstellen


----------



## bodo61 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

Gehe ich mal von aus. Mir verdunsten am Tag bei 32 Quadratmeter Wasserfläche max. 0,5-1  Zentimeter. Auf Bildern kann man sicher kein Loch erkennen. Da hilft wirklich nur warten bis es nicht mehr fällt. Und evtl. Pflanzen etwas tiefer stellen.


----------



## dicke110 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

oh man das ist so shit hoffe die fische haben dann noch genug wasser...wir haben ja eine stelle wo es ein wenig tiefer ist :-(....hab nun noch mal ein strich gemacht, mal sehen wie weit es noch sinkt....


----------



## dicke110 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

hab mit dem thema wasserverlust ein neues thema gebildet, damit es besser gesehen wird.....Aber danke schon mal für die Hilfe.....Nadine


----------



## Eugen (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

@ Bodo

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/10

[OT]Der Herr Oberlehrer könnte es dir erklären.  [/OT]


----------



## Piddel (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*



Annett schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Kieselstein + Schnippsgummi. Beides mit dem Tausendblatt verbinden und an gewünschter Stelle das Bündel Tausendblatt langsam ins Wasser gleiten lassen.
> Fkt. tadellos.





Hallo,

habe bei meiner neuerlichen Pflanzaktion die Variante von Annett wie folgt abgeändert:
Einfach den Stein in ein kleines Tuch Gartenvlies wie ein Bonbon eingewickelt und Angelsehne drumgebunden. Hält bombenfest an den Pflänzchen und Zielwürfe sind somit auch möglich 

Beim Befestigen des Gummis sind mir oft die Pflanzenstengel zerbrochen - oder ich hab zu dicke Finger.


----------



## Limnos (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

Hi

Ich habe das Tausendblatt mit kirsch- bis pflaumengroßen Steinen in einen Topf getan. Allerdings kann man den nicht werfen, sondern muss ihn vorsichtig an der gewünschten Stelle versenken. Wenn es sich um das Brasilianische Tausendblatt, (Myriophyllum aquaticum), auch __ Papageienfeder genannt, handelt, sollte man es in der Flachwasserzone (bis 40 cm) postieren, es wächst auch gerne auf dem Teichrand weiter.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Piddel (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Tausendblatt -> wie pflanzen??*

Moin Wolfgang,

habe das frische Tausendblatt massenweise zur Algenbekämpfung im gesamten Teich plaziert. Und dabei auch tiefere Stellen bepflanzt bzw. mit Steinen versenkt. Bei Annett`s Gummi-Variante sind mir teilweise die Steine rausgerutscht ( mit klammen Fingern nicht ordentlich fest bekommen - Stengel abgebrochen ) und mit den eingewickelten Steinchen funktioniert es halt einwandfrei.

Außerdem stürzen sich meine sch....... Fadenalgen geradezu auf Pflanztöpfchen  ... und den ganzen Teich mit Töppen pflastern will ich auch nicht.

Die Pflanzen wachsen auch ohne Topf direkt auf dem Teichgrund wirklich hervorragend an.


----------

